# Wading boots for big feet



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I wear a size 14 shoe and have never owned a pair of wading boots that didn't really cramp my feet while wading. I need some new boots and I was wondering if anyone knows of a brand that sells big sizes. I have never found a size 16 wading boot. I'm actually considering waterproof overshoes but I don't know how well they'll hold up. Any ideas?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Wall mart work boots. $20. Going on about 5 years.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Are you looking for wet wading or with waders? I wear a 14 also. Simms sells big boots. I use teh Zip up sides for wet wading and they are great and hold up good. They lace up in bigger sizes. Saw some size 16 at Tackle Town in Rockport last weekend.


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

I wear size 13-15 shoes, depending on manufacturer. For wading with breathables, I am wearing Size 15 Everlast zip up boots. They're comfortable. Anything smaller and I am in a bind...literally


----------



## TTH (Apr 28, 2013)

I wear a size 16 Shoe. I have been wading with SIMMS Freestone wading Boots in Size 16. I highly recommend. They last and are comfortable. 
https://www.fishusa.com/product/Simms-Freestone-Wading-Boots


----------



## paffap (Feb 13, 2009)

While slightly off topic, I wear a size 14 shoe also, I bought a cheap of waders from Dicks and they have anatomically correct stockings. They are much more comfortable than my previous waders in the same wading shoe, Neopreme zip ups


----------

